

Girls and Software by Susan Sons - weiran
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/girls-and-software

======
alexmat
People like Susan give me hope for the future of the tech community.

------
vezzy-fnord
It feels great to see such a cerebral outlook on the entire social justice
situation in the tech community. So refreshing after all the insignificant
dramas being turned into spotlight civil rights issues every week or so on HN.

------
Crake
Absolutely wonderful article.

------
__pThrow
It's a shame this link is being overlooked.

Susan's article answers many of the questions I have regarding the current
culture war.

~~~
greenyoda
" _It 's a shame this link is being overlooked._"

Agreed. People are probably assuming, based on the not very descriptive title,
that it's yet another article promoting the ideas that this author is arguing
_against_.

